# ftp server config?



## tryanderror (21. Januar 2006)

Habe einen Root-Server wo bereits ein ftp-server läuft. Mein Linuxwissen ist eingerostet - brauche ein wenig Nachhilfe.

Wie kann ich den Server starten - stoppen?
Wo finde ich die config dateien für den ftp-server? User - Verzeichnisse usw.

Administration per Putty

Vielleicht noch ein Tutorial zur Hand? Habe nix passendes gefunden in die Richtung.


----------



## Helmut Klein (21. Januar 2006)

Um welchen ftp-Server handelt es sich denn genau?
Start-Stop Skripte findest du i.d.R. unter /etc/init.d/, Konfigurationsdateien unter /etc/.


----------



## tryanderror (21. Januar 2006)

ooops, sorry is'n Suse 9.2


----------



## imweasel (21. Januar 2006)

Hi,

sicherlich war die Frage nach dem FTP-Server nicht auf die Distribution gemünzt sonder auf den eingesetzten Daemon z.B.


vsftpd
proftpd
wuftpd
sonst...

Man kann einen Daemon entweder (standalone) wie bereits erwähnt über das passende rc.script starten/stoppen oder über den xinetd, es kommt darauf an, wie er konfiguriert ist.


----------



## tryanderror (21. Januar 2006)

Soweit ich das sehen kann ist das pure-ftpd.
Wie kann ich den ftp-server per putty administrieren?
Also User einrichten, Verzeichnisse usw.


----------



## imweasel (22. Januar 2006)

Hi,

eine ziemlich ausführliche Anleitung zum administrieren/konfigurieren von pure-ftpd findest du auf der Homepage unter Documentation.

Es kommt darauf an, wie du deine User pflegen willst (MySQL, PostgreSQL,...).


----------

